# Will I past Emission test w/PS Header



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Guys.

In Ontario Canada where I live we must emission test our car every 2 years to get a valid sticker. The question is do you think I will pass the E-test with a Pacestter Header installed? 

Also, 

does anyone know anything about the GENIE header for the B13. It cost about the same as the PS but, I don't think anyone on this forum uses it.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You might pass the "test" if you have a CAT. But most likely you will fail a visual inspection.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

that really sucks... I am installing mine tuesday....

you think maybe the heat shield will fit over it?

Guess I will have to try.... But I guess they can still tell by the secondary ....

Oh well I guess I will have to pay $65.00 for a sticker next year...lol


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Whenever I read stuff about guys having to pass emissions, I'm sooo happy I'm in Detroit, I can't recall the last time I heard someone here say they were worried about passing a sniffer test. I run my SE-R without a cat, I could only imagine what would happen to the machine if they hooked up my car, the thing would probably choke and die!


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

My Pacesetter header pretty much looks stock because its not even shiny or anything like that. Worst comes to worst, I can say that I took off the exhaust manifold cover, haha.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I can't believe you have a visual inspection. PA sticks the wand in the pipe and if you go over 160 PPM you fail. If you are under 5,000 miles like me, then you don't even do emissions. i will always be under this, so I am ripping the motor apart with no issues of emissions. 
Chris 92 classic


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

WaLdo98 said:


> *My Pacesetter header pretty much looks stock because its not even shiny or anything like that. Worst comes to worst, I can say that I took off the exhaust manifold cover, haha. *


same here
illinois has the driving simulation test for cars under 96...they basically drive your car on a dyno up to highway speeds..i passed without a prob with my PS header and a custom catback
as long as u keep your cat on u will be fine


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

All we have to do in Canada is run the car on a dyno to check for pollutants...There is no visual test.


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

I can pass tests with any headers, without CAT, the exhaust only has to reach beyond the rear bumper and it has to be under like 150dB  I finally found something good about living in Iceland!


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't have a Pacsetter but i did just fine on the emission test with the Hotshot header along with the cat.


----------

